
How The Pebble Smart Watch Hit $2 Million On Kickstarter [Q&A] - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/13/how-the-pebble-smart-watch-hit-2-million-on-kickstarter-qa/
======
citizenkeys
These founders are inPulse/Allerta (YC W11) (
<http://ycuniverse.com/ycombinator-companies.php#inpulse> ). Congratulations!
Hopefully they'll demo the new watch around the Valley soon so I can check it
out.

